# ASUS P8P67 vs P8Z68



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello,


Can someone help me find the main differences between these two bundles (except for the free game)

*ASUS P8P67*
ASUS P8P67 LE B3 Intel P67 Motherboard and Intel Core i7-2600K 3.40 GHz Quad-Core Unlocked Bundle at TigerDirect.com

*ASUS P8Z68*
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=675725&Sku=B69-5333

Also if someone can think of a better motherboard in the same price range or knows of a great bundle deal please let know.


Thanks for reading!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the intel P67 chipset is a full featured board for the computer enthusiast builder with all the bells and whistles for gaming performance and overclocking (the highest end socket 1155 chipset available) the Z68 tends to walk more the economy end of the spectrum; not a bad board to build upon but certainly not an equal with the P67; always be assured of one thing in the computer world, the best and most expensive components are released first then more economical less robust components afterwards

Three LGA1155 Mainboards from ASUSTeK on Intel Z68 Express - X-bit labs

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard | Hardware Secrets


read how they speak of these boards in the conclusion of the review; but then again you may not "need" a tweakers board ?

Asus P8P67 Deluxe LGA1155 Mainboard Review. Page 8 - X-bit labs

this pretty much sums up the comparison

*And if you don't think you are going to need all the features of the top-of-the-line product, you can easily choose a less advanced model from the numerous LGA1155 models that ASUS offers.*


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

There is a big difference between the 2 boards,

the ASUS P8P67 has no on board graphics,so you will have to buy a gpu
the ASUS P8Z68 has integrated graphics,so you will not have to buy a gpu,


I have also noticed from the links,you are buying bundled hard ware,If you buy the items separably you will buy them cheaper,

Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z68-V LE LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow thanks for all the replies. I never had to overclock a computer before. I am still running on a Q6700 at stock speed and it works fine, its just time I sell it before it loses all value. 

I currently have an ATI 6870 graphic card that I plan on keeping. 

Now that I am reading more on processors, what is the main difference between 32 and 45nm technology?

This one seems like a good bet: 

Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K

What do you think?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the 2500K is a smarter buy; near identical speed for less cash


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

This is a very good m/b ,It has 2 good features,you can access the bios from your desk top,You can also switch between on-board gpu,and a gpu card,
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Here is 2 very good cpu like Linderman suggested.

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500 Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank you for the replies.


Beside the speed of the processor, is there another big difference between the i5 and i7?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

godspeeed said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> 
> Beside the speed of the processor, is there another big difference between the i5 and i7?


I havent found any tangible diff from the i-5 -vs- the i-7 as long as cpu speeds are comparable


----------

